# Enicar Ultrasonic 15 Jewel



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Gents. A friend has asked me to look an an Enicar Ultrasonic Pocket watch. Only details on the watch itself are ENICAR ULTRASONIC 15 JEWEL (on dial). The movement is a Unitas cal 429N. Although I have found some info on the Unitas websight I have found very little on Enicar pocket watches. The case is stamped 'gold filled 6.20 microns' followed by a letter T within an inverted triangle. If I could hazard a guess I would say the watch appears to be 1950's.

Any info or guidance would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry its taken so long. Quality not great, had to use mobile phone. Anyway I hope these will assist


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Still no joy with research. Can anyone date this watch????


----------

